# Work sharp knife sharpener



## Johnny Ray (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a work sharp knife sharpener. It’s not the Ken Onion edition. I use the sharpener per instructions. After sharpening my knives it seems the edge doesn’t last very long at all.
I can get a knife pretty sharp but after using it just a bit it seems dull.
Any ideas.
Thank,
Johnny Ray


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 19, 2019)

Could be the angle you're using, could be the steel in your knife, could be...


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Could be the angle you're using, could be the steel in your knife, could be...


The basic edition of the Work Sharp I have has a blade guide with no adjustment. My knives are Hammerstal’s.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Nov 19, 2019)

Johnny Ray said:


> The basic edition of the Work Sharp I have has a blade guide with no adjustment. My knives are Hammerstal’s.


Call the company ask if they can replace it ...seems bad steel...


----------



## Polka (Nov 20, 2019)

Do you use a steele to keep the edge true?  It will need a few swipes from time to time while working with them.  Sharpening often is not the way to treat a knife, because it always removes metal and creates a new edge.  A few swipes upon the steele would keep it straight / true, and last for a longer time.  Maybe you are, and I just didn't understand your remarks.  It is something you learn, and thru practice you just begin to know the feel of it all.  Take care.  r


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 20, 2019)

I haven’t used a steel on them very much. I have honing belts (purple belts) for my work sharp. When I’m going to use a knife I run it across the belt 2 or 3 times. 
I would like to have them professionally sharpened to get them back to where they need to be and then maintain them using a steel. But, I do not know of any knife sharpening services in my area.
Thanks for the tips,
Johnny Ray


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2019)

What is the angle that your machine is set to. It should be 20 degrees.
And as said above a good steel really keeps them sharp. If you buy one get a ceramic one.
Al


----------



## bradger (Nov 20, 2019)

What type of cutting bored do you use plastic or wood. some are harsher that others on the blade.  wood or bamboo are the gentlest.


----------



## Polka (Nov 20, 2019)

Ceramic 'steel' is good too -- just don't drop it on the floor -- I've broke mine that way...sigh


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 20, 2019)

I use and really like my KO WorkSharp.

If you use most belt sander type sharpeners they put a Convex edge on the blade.
This means that you can not effectively use a Steel to touch up the edge.
But you can still use a Strop.

WorkSharp offers Very Fine grit belts and Strop belts that will very quickly straighten up and polish an edge.
If the edge isn't damaged, 3-5 quick passes per side and you're razor sharp again.

This also means you must reshape the edge in order to sharpen on most other sharpeners, Stones or Sticks.


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 20, 2019)

Johnny Ray said:


> After sharpening my knives it seems the edge doesn’t last very long at all


Johnny, I am wondering... what is  your definition of "very long". A week, a month, longer?


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 20, 2019)

bradger said:


> What type of cutting bored do you use plastic or wood. some are harsher that others on the blade.  wood or bamboo are the gentlest.


I mostly use the flexible plastic ones. I have a wooden one my daughter gave me but I don’t use it. It’s hanging on the wall in my cooking barn.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 20, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I use and really like my KO WorkSharp.
> 
> If you use most belt sander type sharpeners they put a Convex edge on the blade.
> This means that you can not effectively use a Steel to touch up the edge.
> ...


You are correct Chile. The WS puts a convex edge on a knife. The guide in my unit is set to 20*
I use the the finest grit they have. The stropping belt. How often do you need to run your knives on the stropping belt?
Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 20, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Johnny, I am wondering... what is  your definition of "very long". A week, a month, longer?


It seems like to me if I sharpen one of my knives and use it to trim up a couple of butts and briskets the next time I want to use the knife it’s needs to be ran through the WS. 
the knife seems dull like it won’t hardly cut open the cryovac packaging?
Maybe I expect too much??
Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 20, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> What is the angle that your machine is set to. It should be 20 degrees.
> And as said above a good steel really keeps them sharp. If you buy one get a ceramic one.
> Al


The plastic guide says 20* on it.

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 20, 2019)

Depends on which knife and usage.

My hunting knives, if I'm butchering a deer carcass, then at least once, maybe twice.
Deboning and butchering leg quarters at least once per.
And once more to scary sharp for trimming silver skin.

Everyday use for a Chef's knife, maybe twice a month.
Everyday use of boning or cimeter knives, maybe every 3rd-5th use, especially if making lots of edge contact on cutting board.
A filet knife cleaning fish, every 3-4 fish.
My big, granton edged slicing knife,
at least a dozen  uses and still razor sharp from the factory.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Nov 20, 2019)

I went to the work sharp website today and watched videos again on the use and operation of their unit. I noticed they pulled the knife through the guide much, much slower than I have been. 
I sharpened three of my knives today to as Chili said “scary” sharp. Sharper than I have ever been able to achieve.
I will monitor my usage of these and see how they hold up. 
Thanks for all of the replies and suggestions.

Johnny Ray


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2019)

Just my 2 cents...Watch a Pro Butcher cut meat. They are dressing a Boning Knife on their steel every 5-6 cuts. With a Chef's Knife, the more acidic or harg a veg, onions and carrots, the more frequently you go to the steel. The number of times a knife hits the board slicing, dicing and chopping, the more frequent the touch up. I make a couple passes through my Chef's Choice 130 at the start of every meal I am preparing...JJ


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 21, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I make a couple passes through my Chef's Choice 130 at the start of every meal I am preparing


chef jimmyj, could you tell what kind of sharpening belt do you use for this? Fine grit? Extra fine grit? I am sharpening my knife only once a week.  By end of each week all my knifes are still OK but definitely getting dull...


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 21, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> chef jimmyj, could you tell what kind of sharpening belt do you use for this? Fine grit? Extra fine grit? I am sharpening my knife only once a week.  By end of each week all my knifes are still OK but definitely getting dull...


The Chef's Choice 130 doesn't use belts. It uses three types of discs.

3-Stages: 
100% diamonds in Stage 1
Super-hardened sharpening steel in Stage 2 
Flexible stropping disks in Stage 3


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> he Chef's Choice 130 doesn't use belts



damn! I missed that you are talking about Chef's Choice and not Work sharp... Thank you, Sir!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 21, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> damn! I missed that you are talking about Chef's Choice and not Work sharp... Thank you, Sir!


I use the X4 fine grit belts for what most people would use a steel for.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 5, 2019)

I bought the Work Sharp Ken Onion edition with the standard belts that come with it and I cannot seem to get a razor edge on any knife that can cut through paper with ease. I've watched multiple videos, tried multiple angles, used multiple knives and still cannot get a "razor" edge. Any suggestions on what I could be doing wrong. I have been practicing on  several different types of Chicago Cutlery which I know aren't great knives, but  still should be able to get a razor edge even if it doesn't last. 

Below is the video that I've been watching.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 5, 2019)

meatsweats86 said:


> I bought the Work Sharp Ken Onion edition with the standard belts that come with it and I cannot seem to get a razor edge on any knife that can cut through paper with ease. I've watched multiple videos, tried multiple angles, used multiple knives and still cannot get a "razor" edge. Any suggestions on what I could be doing wrong. I have been practicing on  several different types of Chicago Cutlery which I know aren't great knives, but  still should be able to get a razor edge even if it doesn't last.
> 
> Below is the video that I've been watching.




Remember you have to form a "wire" on the edge of the blade on each side before going to a finer grit belt. If you're not getting the "wire" the edge will never get sharp


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 5, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Just my 2 cents...Watch a Pro Butcher cut meat. They are dressing a Boning Knife on their steel every 5-6 cuts. With a Chef's Knife, the more acidic or harg a veg, onions and carrots, the more frequently you go to the steel. The number of times a knife hits the board slicing, dicing and chopping, the more frequent the touch up. I make a couple passes through my Chef's Choice 130 at the start of every meal I am preparing...JJ


Can you also sharpen pocket knives with it?


----------



## Cabo (Dec 6, 2019)

meatsweats86 said:


> I bought the Work Sharp Ken Onion edition with the standard belts that come with it and I cannot seem to get a razor edge on any knife that can cut through paper with ease. I've watched multiple videos, tried multiple angles, used multiple knives and still cannot get a "razor" edge. Any suggestions on what I could be doing wrong. I have been practicing on  several different types of Chicago Cutlery which I know aren't great knives,



I have Chicago Cutlery knives also (given to us as a wedding gift).  I can get them razor sharp but as Rexster says you have to get the burr evenly down the blade before moving to the next belt.  
I finish with 10-12 passes with the X4 belt as the last step.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 6, 2019)

Maybe my problem was I was only getting a burr on the coarse belt. I count the passes on the coarse belt until I get a burr, then do the same number of strokes for the other side. I then switch belts and do 10-12 alternating passes on each belt thereafter. I've been doing this at 20° and it's sharp, but not cut through paper sharp. 

I'll try waiting for the burr on each belt and see if that helps. 

Has anyone tried the stropping belt kit? if so, is it necessary?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Can you also sharpen pocket knives with it?


4

A Steel keeps a Sharp Knife working sharp. A common hardened metal Steel will only dress the edge keeping the knife sharp, it will not sharpen a dull knife. So if your Pocket Knife is razor sharp to begin with, a couple of passes will help maintain the sharpness. 
In contrast there are Diamond impregnated Steels that both Hone the edge of a sharp knife, apply light pressure. And can Sharpen a dull knife when you apply slightly more pressure. I had one similar to below. Notice the Flat rather than Round profile of a common steel...JJ


----------



## ray538 (Mar 16, 2020)

This is one of the best synopses of sharpening theory and practice I've ever come across. And I'm a woodworker.

I'll add something that I do - it's a quick way to get an edge back, I do it about once a week on my edge tools (less often on my kitchen knives)

I use automotive wet/dry sandpaper on a piece of glass or marble. A spray bottle to keep the surface wet, and the water also helps to hold the paper flat on the glass without even best knife sharpener. A few swipes on the bevel and the back, a couple runs along a strop, and I've got a rejuvenated edge. This works well with Kitchen tools too, but it takes a little practice to hold the edge at the proper angle of the bevel on each side of the blade.


----------

